# Hot Wheels storage



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

Has anyone every tried to make a storage case for those little Hot Wheels cars? Seems my Grandson is in need of such a case before his Mom starts throwing out the cars.

What do you think would be a good size to make cells to hold the cars?


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

I would think something resembling a spice rack would look nice. What size is that? Maybe 3 or 4 inches deep spaced and 5 or 6 inches between shelves and however long you want. You could make it as plain or elaborate as you wished. Or, if you're feeling really ambitious, you could make separate cubbies or pigeon holes for each car about 3 X 4 inches, give or take. I think the spice rack idea would look cooler because you could display the cars better. Just a thought.


----------



## egeorge1 (Dec 18, 2009)

johnnie52 said:


> What do you think would be a good size to make cells to hold the cars?


I have two old Hot Wheels storage cases from when I was a kid. I pulled one out and each car slot is 1.5" x 1.5" x 3". However several do not quite fit in the 3" length, So I would say change the length to 3.5" Also if you google image search hot wheels cases you will see cases others have made.


----------

